# Nepalese Culture and Fashion



## koirbiku (Feb 26, 2008)

A collection of Pictures from nepalese Night

http://www.ournepal.info/nsapics

and some personal pictures at:

http://www.ournepal.info/bikulpics


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to TPF. The Nepalese Night looks like it was fun and well received. Very colourful outfits. And I see from your personal pics that you made it to Toronto...hope you enjoyed your visit.


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Antartican,
                  thanks for the comments and welcome mesage. This seems like a great forum and I expect to post more albums soon.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 26, 2008)

I look forward to it.


----------



## koirbiku (Feb 27, 2008)

My new album is up. Its of my country

http://www.ournepal.info/beautifulnepal

let me know what you think


----------

